# PA Puppymill Legislation



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd just like to do a plug for www.prisonersofgreed.com. They are asking for letters to PA officials to strengthen the legislation currently being considered dealing with puppy mills. If you will go to their website, you can click on responses to be sent to the various officials. I noticed that some of the email addresses have been changed but I did get a response that I have posted below. If you are so inclined, I know they would appreciate your input.

Just wanted to let those that are interested know that we received this letter from the PA Governor's Office re their new puppymill legislation. For further information concerning their steps to clear up the problem, visit www.prisonersofgreed.com. They are making changes but more needs to be made & now is the time to let them know of your stand. 

Thank you for your comments and concerns regarding dog law enforcement
in Pennsylvania. Governor Rendell and Secretary Wolff have taken a
personal interest in this matter, and have asked me to reply to your
e-mailed letter on their behalf. 

The Governor has recently proposed major changes to Pennsylvania's Dog
Law and regulations. He has hired additional staff to make sure current
and future laws are enforced, including myself and a prosecutor
dedicated to kennel law enforcement. Four kennel compliance specialists
will also be hired to as a special enforcement team to focus on larger
and non-compliant kennels. Members of the new Dog Law Advisory Board
will also be included in these initiatives as they progress. I attach a
copy of the Governor's press release to provide you with further
information on these initiatives.

Currently, the Bureau of Dog Law Enforcement in the PA Department of
Agriculture inspects all licensed kennels to ensure they are meeting the
standards mandated by state law and regulations, and also takes action
against kennels operating without a required license. As changes in the
statute and laws are made, the Bureau will continue to ensure that all
standards are met. The Dept. of Agriculture regulates and inspects PA
kennels - both large and small, breeding kennels as well as other types
like boarding kennels.

The Governor has a keen and long-standing interest, as a dog lover, in
improving the welfare of dogs in Pennsylvania - these initiatives are
focused on this goal. I have four dogs - they are my beloved
companions. I am delighted to be working with the Governor and Secretary
to implement these initiatives.

We appreciate your interest in this important subject. Thank you for
contacting the Governor and Secretary Wolff about this.

Sincerely,

Jessie L. Smith, Esquire
Special Deputy Secretary
Dog Law Enforcement
PA Dept. of Agriculture


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It's terrible. I am not far from PA and my family and myself loved visiting
the Amish to buy fresh fruit and the antiques. It was so beautiful there my kids would go for horse rides.
It all stopped when I learned about the puppy mills. I just couldn't give them my business anymore.
It's such a shame what is happening over there and they dont even think it's a big deal they think it's just an animal they dont look at it from the other perspective.
It is really sad..
ANDREA~


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh, me too. We have gone to the Lancaster County area at least once a year for the last 7 or 8 years but on our last trip, I had my husband take me to one of the Amish houses that sold dogs. I don't know if I'll ever be able to go back again and I so loved the beauty and peacefulness of the countryside. I just can't see it the same when now I'm wondering what is inside those long white barns.


----------

